#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Прошу подсказать "ужасную" тибетскую музыку для соседей )

## Эделизи

Добрый вечер. Вот уже который час сосед крутит на полной громкости одну и ту же попсовую песню. 
Там певец ртом кричит на полном надрыве "Позови меня в небо". То есть как я понимаю, мой сосед созрел для неба, для добра. Может, помочь человеку? На полной громкости что-нить поставить доброе, вечное, буддийское? 

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста что-нибудь духоподъемное, тибетское.  Желательно какое-нить очень выразительное горловое пение или страшную мантру. Шоб до кожи пробирало. (чего вы сами когда-то испугались?)
Всякие треши и угары других, не духовных жанров, прошу не советовать, будем приобщать к добру :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Кузьмич (27.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Есть хорошая группа Phurpa, например.

----------

Дордже (26.04.2013), Нея (29.03.2014), Эделизи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Германн



----------

Ittosai (26.04.2013), Дордже (26.04.2013), Роман М (28.04.2013), Эделизи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Дордже

Сутру Сердца или Единственный Сын всех Будд, освобождение посредством слушания

----------

Эделизи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Сутру Сердца или Единственный Сын всех Будд, освобождение посредством слушания


А где скачать можно?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А где скачать можно?


«Единственный Сын всех Будд» в исполнении Чога Ринпоче есть, например, в аудио вконтакте.

----------

Эделизи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

_Никогда в этом мире ненависть не прекращается ненавистью, но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она._

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Atmo Kamal (19.09.2013), Богдан Б (27.04.2013), Дхармананда (27.04.2013), Иван Петров (27.04.2013), Тао (27.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2013), Эделизи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering



----------

Lion Miller (26.04.2013), Osh (30.04.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (26.04.2013), Дордже (26.04.2013), Дхармананда (27.04.2013), Ритл (27.04.2013), Эделизи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

_Никогда в этом мире музыка не прекращается музыкой, но отсутствием музыки прекращается она._ : )

----------

Alex (27.04.2013), Дхармананда (27.04.2013), Кузьмич (27.04.2013), Нея (29.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2013), Эделизи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А зачем око за око? :Smilie:  Сосед Ваш - друг Ваш, Вам жутко с ним повезло, не пытайтесь переделать его, пытайтесь использовать золотую собственную возможность практики терпения и наблюдения за своими недовольствами :Smilie: 

Все кончится тем, что в ответ на Ваше - он поставит еще более противное свое, и это соревнование не кончится. Вы не помните из классики "Как поссорились Иван Иванович с Иваном Никифоровичем"?

Есть, наконец, беруши, например. :Smilie: 

А лучше всего - сходите к соседу с тортиком и прикинтесь такой страдающей овечкой - что Вы, мол, понимаете красоту его музыки, но у Вас очень чувствительная нервная система. Попросите его наушники надеть. Удивительно, что в 99% случаев тортик действует лучше, чем ужасная тибетская музыка.

----------


## Эделизи

> А лучше всего - сходите к соседу с тортиком и прикинтесь такой страдающей овечкой - что Вы, мол, понимаете красоту его музыки, но у Вас очень чувствительная нервная система. Попросите его наушники надеть. Удивительно, что в 99% случаев тортик действует лучше, чем ужасная тибетская музыка.


Он как бы это сказать, э... умственно... как бы потолерантнее... не получается, эх. Дебильность у него! Представьте, что вот как бы не человек, а кот ставит музыку. И этого кота нужно озадачить.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Если Вам нужно нейтрализовать соседа, то есть только одно средство, поверьте на слово. Он сразу поймет, что Вы женщина серьезная и музыку надо сделать потише.




П.С. А мантры в противовес лучше не ставить. Лишь раздражение вызовете)

----------

Vladiimir (27.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.04.2013), Ритл (27.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Он как бы это сказать, э... умственно... как бы потолерантнее... не получается, эх. Дебильность у него! Представьте, что вот как бы не человек, а кот ставит музыку. И этого кота нужно озадачить.


Штокхаузен, "Сириус".  :Smilie: 
http://classic-online.ru/ru/composer/Stockhausen/95

----------


## Ашвария

> Он как бы это сказать, э... умственно... как бы потолерантнее... не получается, эх. Дебильность у него! Представьте, что вот как бы не человек, а кот ставит музыку. И этого кота нужно озадачить.


А запросто  :Smilie: 
Играйте на скрипке то что считаете уместным, желательно в возбуждающем стиле.
Но если Вы хорошо играете на скрипке, заведите ещё и собаку, желательно охотничьей породы. У них голос профессионально гулкий, и часто они под каденции самозабвенно поют, примерно так: *ввАААААуууум!!!!*

----------

Эделизи (27.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Он как бы это сказать, э... умственно... как бы потолерантнее... не получается, эх. Дебильность у него!


Врач определил у него дебильность?

----------


## Германн

"Эй, ухнем" в исполнении Шаляпина. http://www.moskva.fm/artist/%D1%84%D...BD/song_720791 (Басы лучше проникнут сквозь стену.)

----------


## Эделизи

> Врач определил у него дебильность?


Ну да. В спец. заведении учился. Там конечно стадия легкая - он работает, но пьет еще зверски.

----------


## Эделизи

> "Эй, ухнем" в исполнении Шаляпина. http://www.moskva.fm/artist/%D1%84%D...BD/song_720791 (Басы лучше проникнут сквозь стену.)


Эт я сама не выдержу )))

----------


## Эделизи

> Если Вам нужно нейтрализовать соседа, то есть только одно средство, поверьте на слово. Он сразу поймет, что Вы женщина серьезная и музыку надо сделать потише.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> П.С. А мантры в противовес лучше не ставить. Лишь раздражение вызовете)


Вы что, после этого он придет с букетом цветов и мы начнем бухать вместе )

----------

Германн (27.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.04.2013), Кузьмич (27.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Он как бы это сказать, э... умственно... как бы потолерантнее... не получается, эх. Дебильность у него! Представьте, что вот как бы не человек, а кот ставит музыку. И этого кота нужно озадачить.


Дебильность - подтвержденная врачебно, или это Ваше авторитетное мнение?

Если он хэндикап подтвержденный, к него должен быть опекун, с которым Вы официально можете поговорить. Чтобы отнял проигрыватель. Дебилу рафинированные методы с альтернативным шумом не понятны. Они могут вообще не подействовать на его слух. Зато подействуют на Ваш. У Вас была одна противная музыка, теперь будет две. Заметьте, кстати, что Ваша противная музыка почему-то Вам не мешает :Smilie: 

Если ваше мнение - попробуйте все-таки тортик. :Smilie: 

Обычно начинаю становиться на позицию того, кто мне мешает. Он ведь это делает, потому что нравится ему, а если специально, чтобы мне досадить - на то тоже есть причины. Представьте, что сосед - ваш родной человек. И попробуйте создать с ним нормальные гуманные отношения - ну ни за что не поверю, что нет никакого способа попробовать проявить доброту и заботу и договориться даже с дебилом.

Да, и главный аргумент, а если дебилу ваша музыка ПОНРАВИТСЯ? :Smilie:  Тогда он будет стучать каждый раз в стенку, чтоб ВЫ ее включили :Smilie: 

Короче - сходите к соседу лично - с добротой и пониманием. Попросите по-доброму и по-хорошему, искренне и без негатива. Не представляете - как действует. А всеми приведенными сверху музыкальными примерами Вы себе разрушите психику в первую очередь. 

И вообще - не хорошо это - травить соседа и уподобляться ему самому. Это же человек. Который в принципе может тоже стать Буддой, как и Вы.

Кота озадачить вполне просто - кнутом и пряником. Попробуйте для начала пряник и доложитесь о проделанной работе :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы что, после этого он придет с букетом цветов и мы начнем бухать вместе )


ААА, значит не просто дебил, а социально неустойчивый элемент и алкоголик, к Вам неровно дышащий? Найдите приятеля-бугая, свирепого на вид качка(можете найти такого и ему заплатить), чтоб сходил к соседу и слегка объяснил ему, что его музыкальные эксперименты крайне нежелательны для "моей женщины". А не то....... :Smilie: 

К выполнению угроз приступать необязательно, но сосед поймет, что Вы ему в собутыльницы и сожительницы не годитесь.  Кстати, предложенный сверху шансон, подвердит соседу, что Вы женщина этого мужчины. Не забудьте нарисовать ему побольше зоновских тату.

----------


## Иоанн

Помню, в общаге у меня соседи вообще задротами были... Оба играли в ВоВ до 5 утра, и один из них слушал шансон. Я себе купил затычки для ушей, попросил убавить музыку, а когда и это все не сработало...  :Mad:  Я просто начал читать мантры.  Одного соседа забрала армия, второй  съехал с комнаты. Бедняга не выдержал )

----------

Кузьмич (27.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.04.2013), Эделизи (27.04.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Пема, вот у вас воображение  :EEK!: 
Спасибо, не волнуйтесь, проблема не серьезная.
На самом деле уже все разрулилось  :Big Grin:  просто хочется хорошей музыки  :Cool:

----------


## Эделизи

> Помню, в общаге у меня соседи вообще задротами были... Оба играли в ВоВ до 5 утра, и один из них слушал шансон. Я себе купил затычки для ушей, попросил убавить музыку, а когда и это все не сработало...  Я просто начал читать мантры.  Одного соседа забрала армия, второй  съехал с комнаты. Бедняга не выдержал )


А мантры - они да, помогают. Читаешь, чтобы успокоить свой ум, и вдруг проблема сама собой разруливается.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, вот у вас воображение 
> Спасибо, не волнуйтесь, проблема не серьезная.


У меня было крайне много соседей по жизни :Smilie: 

И сейчас в доме с 30 квартирами постепенно создала мир :Smilie:  Ау нас то крышу делают, то сад сажают, то кто-то стирает сверх меры, кто-то горячую воду включает чрезмерно, платим-платим на душу бешеные деньги, все постоянно недовольны. Собрания кипят. Кто-то собаку выгуливает под домом ночью. Кошки чьи-то писают на газоне, и кто-то из дома их под кондоминиумным кустом подкармливает. Ночью. Короче, поскольку кондоминиум автономный - гудит, как улей. Человек 120. И у каждого свое мнение - как должны жить другие. В мире с ним.

А я на 8 этаже и всех встречаю в лифте постоянно :Smilie:  Мне было пока предъявлены только музыкальные трубочки на балконе летом - одним соседом. Это при том, что внизу шлагбаум звякает каждые 15 минут и напротив колокольня каждые 15 мин отбивает тяжелым звоном. Поезда проходят. Но их никто не слышит. А ветер у на раз в месяц. А трубочки очень мелодичные и тоненькие - их почти и не слышно. Но это Я и это МОИ трубочки. :Smilie: 

Но вот за 20 лет все постарели в доме у нас, и теперь соседка снизу, у которой 200м квартира на двоих, но полуденный сон у нее под моей гостиной, где я крою на полу многометровые ткани раз в два года месяц - теперь ворчит, что ее будит чавканье кроящих ножниц, и что хожу я в войлочных тапках слишком громко :Smilie:  Пришлось ей указать, что я могу в 8 утра до 23 вечера шуметь в рамках приличий. Ну, а сиесту ей устраиваю без кроя с 13 до 15 - а там дальше пусть сама себя сдерживает и идет в спальню спать.

Я бы в пещеру в горах бы ушла б, но там тоже соседи - насекомые и животные, и каждый хочет жить, как хочет :Smilie:  Проще преобразовать собственный ум :Smilie: 

Вам еще повезло с соседом, - бывают, как тут. Пардон за жаргон.

----------

Эделизи (27.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> У меня было крайне много соседей по жизни
> 
> И сейчас в доме с 30 квартирами постепенно создала мир Ау нас то крышу делают, то сад сажают, то кто-то стирает сверх меры, кто-то горячую воду включает чрезмерно, платим-платим на душу бешеные деньги, все постоянно недовольны. Собрания кипят. Кто-то собаку выгуливает под домом ночью. Кошки чьи-то писают на газоне, и кто-то из дома их под кондоминиумным кустом подкармливает. Ночью. Короче, поскольку кондоминиум автономный - гудит, как улей. Человек 120. И у каждого свое мнение - как должны жить другие. В мире с ним.
> 
> А я на 8 этаже и всех встречаю в лифте постоянно Мне было пока предъявлены только музыкальные трубочки на балконе летом - одним соседом. Это при том, что внизу шлагбаум звякает каждые 15 минут и напротив колокольня каждые 15 мин отбивает тяжелым звоном. Поезда проходят. Но их никто не слышит. А ветер у на раз в месяц. А трубочки очень мелодичные и тоненькие - их почти и не слышно. Но это Я и это МОИ трубочки.
> 
> О чём Вы, Пема? У меня тут днями воды никакой не бывает. Или электричества. Так что не переживайте за свои кондоминиумы. )))
> Но вот за 20 лет все постарели в доме у нас, и теперь соседка снизу, у которой 200м квартира на двоих, но полуденный сон у нее под моей гостиной, где я крою на полу многометровые ткани раз в два года месяц - теперь ворчит, что ее будит чавканье кроящих ножниц, и что хожу я в войлочных тапках слишком громко Пришлось ей указать, что я могу в 8 утра до 23 вечера шуметь в рамках приличий. Ну, а сиесту ей устраиваю без кроя с 13 до 15 - а там дальше пусть сама себя сдерживает и идет в спальню спать.


О чём Вы, Пема? У меня тут днями воды вообще никакой не бывает, и электричества тоже. Так что не переживайте за свои кондоминиимы. )

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть, как обычно, и в этом психологический момент.

Если, к примеру, во дворе вдруг средь бела дня начинает гулко грюкать сваебойка, люди воспринимают это спокойно, понимая на уровне подсознания: возмущайся, не возмущайся -- ничего не изменишь. И человек принимает это -- как есть, без особого возмущения.

Но если за стенкой периодически громко плачет новорождённый ребёнок (куда слабее, чем сваебойка : ), возникает неодолимое желание по-тре-бо-вать от соседка или соседки, чтоб это безобразие пре-кра-ти-лось... Ибо есть иллюзия, что можешь на это как-то повлиять.

----------

Богдан Б (29.04.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Есть, как обычно, и в этом психологический момент.
> 
> Если, к примеру, во дворе вдруг средь бела дня начинает гулко грюкать сваебойка, люди воспринимают это спокойно, понимая на уровне подсознания: возмущайся, не возмущайся -- ничего не изменишь. И человек принимает это -- как есть, без особого возмущения.
> 
> Но если за стенкой периодически громко плачет новорождённый ребёнок (куда слабее, чем сваебойка : ), возникает неодолимое желание по-тре-бо-вать от соседка или соседки, чтоб это безобразие пре-кра-ти-лось... Ибо есть иллюзия, что можешь на это как-то повлиять.


Сваебойка побьет да уедет. А ребенок будет плакать днями и ночами несколько лет. Потом бегать и орать. Потом будет терзать пианино (или не дай бог скрипку). Потом будет ставить готический панк, а на площадке выпускать тебе дым в нос. Потом жениться - и все по кругу. Потом ты сдох и переродился уже внуком этого ребенка.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сваебойка побьет да уедет. А ребенок будет плакать днями и ночами несколько лет. Потом бегать и орать. Потом будет терзать пианино (или не дай бог скрипку). Потом будет ставить готический панк, а на площадке выпускать тебе дым в нос. Потом жениться - и все по кругу. Потом ты сдох и переродился уже внуком этого ребенка.


Осознав это, некоторые и стремятся как можно срочнее покинуть сансару, где соседи по жилью страшнее и неприемлемее всех сваебоек мира... : )

----------

Эделизи (27.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> О чём Вы, Пема? У меня тут днями воды вообще никакой не бывает, и электричества тоже. Так что не переживайте за свои кондоминиимы. )


Пема, небось, по поводу трубочек тому соседу и без тортика враз построила та-а-акую причинно-следственную связь, что больше он об этом не заикался... : )

----------


## Эделизи

> Осознав это, некоторые и стремятся как можно срочнее покинуть сансару)


Становятся Буддами? Слава соседям!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Становятся Буддами? Слава соседям!


Буддами -- без наработки терпимости и бесстрастия?.. : ))

----------


## Эделизи

Тогда как они покидают сансару - с балкона? ведь они уже знают, что это сансара и всегда будет кто-то за стенкой. Только стенка будет все тоньше и тоньше, а младенец жирней и жирней

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тогда как они покидают сансару - с балкона? ведь они уже знают, что это сансара и всегда будет кто-то за стенкой. Только стенка будет все тоньше и тоньше, а младенец жирней и жирней


Сорь, если написал нипанятна... %)
Но ведь следом, вроде, пояснил, что работа со своим умом (включая наработку терпения/терпимости и бесстрастия) важнее разборок с соседями?

----------


## Эделизи

Панятна.
Соседи ладно. Эт просто я болела и за шесть часов неостановимой пестни сорвалась.Вот как с самыми близкими бесстрастие наработать- уму непостижимо.

----------

Юй Кан (27.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот как с самыми близкими бесстрастие наработать- уму непостижимо.


Ну как -- как? : ) Как и со всеми остальными...
Учиться ставить себя на место другого, стараясь понять его как можно глубже и исходя из "несовершенства и их проявления -- не вина, а беда".
То же -- и с соседом, который, в силу своих причин, куда ущербнее/несовершеннее Вас.

----------

Эделизи (27.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Старый -- самому себе назидательный : ) -- стишок на тему понимания.

*  *  *

Hе беpyсь сyдить и обвинять.
Рассyждать -- и то, едва ль способен.
Hе сказать стpемлюсь -- хочy понять
то, что добpота таит в yтpобе:

Пониманье.
Высшее из благ
значит: не беpёшь, а -- пpинимаешь.
Тем, кто понял, и непpавый благ.
Если понимаешь -- обнимаешь.

Добpым быть не фокyс: понимай!
Всё, что понял, то -- твоё, до гpоба.
Добpый -- это значит: поднимай
всё не для своих, а для дpyгого...

О цене -- оставить бы, потом...
Hо, похоже, всё ж, Единомy ценнее
в каждом здесь живом, едва ль святом
не добpо, а долгое теpпенье --
_свет, что не отбpасывает тени_.

----------

Ашвария (28.04.2013), Ритл (27.04.2013), Эделизи (27.04.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Ваши стихи? Видно, что через Ваше Понимание пропущена каждая строчка. Поэтому много раз перечитывала, чтобы вдуматься.
Спасибо.

----------

Юй Кан (27.04.2013)

----------


## Aion



----------

Нея (29.03.2014), Ритл (29.04.2013), Эделизи (27.04.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


На "Аквариум" кельтских времен похоже  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: ...

----------


## Аньезка

Roar of Yama

----------

Эделизи (28.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> О чём Вы, Пема? У меня тут днями воды вообще никакой не бывает, и электричества тоже. Так что не переживайте за свои кондоминиимы. )


Тебя никто не заставлял ехать в безводные и безэлектрические пространства :Smilie:  

 У нас 500 евро в месяц за кондоминиум только, плюс коммунальные услуги и оплата заема на квартиру. Но не уехать - заработать муж может только тут, и надо дочь выучить. И у нас тут кондоминиумы - самое дешевое жилье.

Хочешь, поменяемся? :Smilie:  Боюсь, тут будет намного тяжелее.

Соседей нет у тебя?

----------


## Нико

> Тебя никто не заставлял ехать в безводные и безэлектрические пространства 
> 
> 
> И нам смета на 500 евро в месяц за кондоминиум приходит и тыщ 5 евро в год дополнительно за крышу и прочие обустройства - есть вода или нет, платим за нее помесячно на голову семьи. Другое жилье тут еще дороже.
> 
> Хочешь, поменяемся?


Ты не поменяешься, я знаю. Неважно всё это, впрочем. )))))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ты не поменяешься, я знаю. Неважно всё это, впрочем. )))))


Даже, если мы поменяемся жилищем, умом мы не поменяемся.

Я ребенка пока оставить не могу. Остальное могу.

----------

